# savoury course



## philshimmin (Dec 11, 2008)

In the 60s, one of the savoury courses to finish Dinner was Croute Baron. Devils on horseback are well do***ented, but what was Croute Baron?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

philshimmin said:


> In the 60s, one of the savoury courses to finish Dinner was Croute Baron. Devils on horseback are well do***ented, but what was Croute Baron?


Chief Steward speak. Presumably it was something wrapped in pastry. Personally, I'm still trying to get my head round Potage a la Merde.

John T


----------



## John Callon (Dec 20, 2008)

Croute Baron - piece of buttered toast dressed with sliced mushrooms, bacon and marrow, seasoned with a pinch of cayenne
served hot from under the grill. 
Regards
John


----------



## philshimmin (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for that info. On an RMS Sylvania menu 1957! Those were the days for greedy boys. Cholesterol hadn't been a problem.


----------



## gkh151 (Mar 23, 2008)

The term is actually Croute a la Baron If You look at the link below it shows menus from 4 of the old passenger ships that reference the dish.

http://menus.nypl.org/dishes/239870

Regards
Graham


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day gkh151,sm,yesterday,03:51.re:savoury course.read the thread.and found your interesting link re:menu's on liners.the croute comes in many shapes and sizes,very tasty very sweet,have a good day.regards,ben27


----------

